# Pastry storage: guidelines for refrigeration and freezing



## charlievb (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys

Would like to get some input about storage of pre-made pastry.

Puff pastry I believe can be frozen for up to 4 weeks (with only 4 turns, then doing the final 2 turns after thawing out)

Pate Sablee I assume is similar but i'm not sure.

Also any special advice for defrosting, I have always assumed it doesn't matter if the pastry defrosts in the fridge or at room temperature as long as you don't try to 'hurry it along'.

Any advice/thoughts?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

There's no reason you can't finish all your turns in your puff pastry before freezing. It's easier that way. Then thaw, shape and bake. I've done my puff that way for years. It makes no sense to do only half your turns, freeze, thaw and do the other turns. Just wastes time. You can freeze puff pastry for several weeks if it's well wrapped, however, I go through it so fast that I never have the chance to find out how long it holds up in the freezer. Luckily, puff has no leavener in it, so it will last longer than, say, a croissant dough, or danish.

Pate Sablee lasts a LONG time frozen. 

Both doughs are preferably thawed in the refrigerator, since both doughs work better when cold. Working with warm dough is a bitch, plus, you end up with an inferior product when you're working with a dough that has been brought to room temp.


----------

